# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Deshacen mitos sobre cultivos transgénicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

En una reunión para periodistas del IICA.  _Explican por qué no es verdad que las semillas transgénicas generan dependencia ni tampoco representan una amenaza para los productos orgánicos._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* El área global cultivada con semillas transgénicas ha aumentado cincuenta veces desde 1996, comentó José Luis Solleiros, profesor y asesor internacional en gestión de la innovación y biotecnologías. Lo hizo en el Diálogo Abierto sobre Biotecnología y Bioseguridad con los medios de comunicación, celebrado por el Instituto Interamericano de Cooperación para la Agricultura (IICA) en Lima el martes pasado. 
¿Por qué crece y crece la superficie de semillas transgénicas que son más caras que las semillas tradicionales?, preguntó desafiante a los periodistas. Para el experto, el debate actual sobre los transgénicos encubre una visión paternalista del agricultor. Se piensa que es bobo y que llegó alguien y lo convenció (de sembrar semillas transgénicas). No es bobo. Toma decisiones razonadas. Primero las prueba en una parcela, sostuvo el mexicano. 
Pero el debate no acaba allí. Según Solleiros, también está avivado por varios mitos sobre los organismos genéticamente modificados (GM).  *¿Dependencia de semillas?* 
El experto señaló que uno de los mitos versa que los productores se hacen dependientes de las multinacionales al usar las semillas GM. Lo refutó, alegando que existe en el mundo una vasta cantidad de proveedores, que las semillas tradicionales siguen compitiendo en cuanto al rendimiento, que aún son pocos los cultivos para los que se ofrecen semillas y que, finalmente, el productor las compra porque representan una mejora económica. 
Al mismo tiempo, desmintió el argumento que afirma que los cultivos genéticamente modificados representan una amenaza para los productos orgánicos. Tanto los cultivos orgánicos como los biotecnológicos pueden desarrollarse en el mismo lugar, explicó, citando los resultados de un estudio realizado en España para identificar el flujo de genes. 
Apuntó que esta investigación concluyó que se debe cultivar separados a una distancia de 30 mts y programar las siembras con fechas diferentes (con un espacio temporal de 20 días). Ambas estrategias de producción han sido diseñadas para nichos de mercado específicos, acotó, tras explicar que los orgánicos son productos caros y con bajo rendimiento por hectárea mientras los producidos con semillas trasngénicas se dirigen a un mercado masivo. En este punto, manifestó con ironía: Declaren a Perú país orgánico. 
Un tercer mito dice que la biotecnología es para países desarrollados. Solleiros informó que América se está aplicando en México, honduras, Colombia, Bolivia y Argentina. 
Por otro lado, explicó que no es son verdad que la biotecnología aumentará el uso de agroquímicos, ya que éstos tienden a disminuir su uso en plantaciones de cultivos GM. 
Descartó que los OGM representen una amenaza para las variedades criollas. No van a desaparecer del mercado, manifestó. Las ediciones de la adopción de semillas las toma el agricultor en función de aspectos agroecológicos y económicos, indicó, tras recalcar que sólo la preferencia del comprador hará que perviva o desaparezca una variedad. 
Por último, expuso el mito que afirma que los alimentos biotecnológicos son inseguros. Aseguró que antes de ser comercializados, los Estados (a través de sus Ministerios de Salud) evalúan sus riesgos (toxicidad, alergenicidad y nutrimentos) comparándolos con los alimentos tradicionales.    *DATOS:*  
  El encuentro se realizó en el marco de Proyecto Lac Biosafety, una iniciativa de Brasil, Colombia, Costa Rica y Perú para fortalecer el conocimiento en materia de conocimiento técnico, comunicación y toma de decisiones en bioseguridad, para el cumplimiento del Protocolo de Cartagena sobre Bioseguridad.Temas similares: Artículo: 134 millones de hectáreas se destinaron a cultivos transgénicos Alerta sobre los transgenicos En torno al debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos Nueva alerta sobre los transgenicos Alerta sobre los transgenicos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Esto me recuerda a la época en que todos usabamos tarjeta de crédito y el 80% no sabía que era "pago mínimo" y pagaba porque eram menos, porque era atractivo, y porque no se sentía en la economía..........y al final ENDEUDAMIENTO TOTAL. No podemos tomar la ligereza de decir "el agricultor toma la decisión, el agricultor es consciente", esas son pamplinas si es que hablamos de transgénicos. 
Tal vez el agricultor Empresario con internet y acceso a ADEX , PROMPEX en fin, o a tantas Juntas Nacionales, tal vez los que siembran miles y miles de Hectáreas, pero no me vengan a decir que el 85% de agricultores , que son pequeños en nuestro país, tienen la suficiente información sobre las semillas transgénicas.  
Pregunto, ¿que sacamos si sembramos un transgénico en una parcela? Seguramente una buena campaña. Entonces a comprar más!!!. Eso es pensamiento CAPITALISTA , EMPRESARIAL. Precisamente ahí está el negocio. Para los entendidos en el tema saben que se requieren algunos años de pruebas para ver los efectos de los transgénicos. El argumento más ridiculo que he leido es "primero lo prueban en una parcela". 
Esta frase si que me gustó: "la adopción de semillas las toma el agricultor en función de aspectos agroecológicos y económicos".... por el amor de Dios.  
No sé por qué de una buena vez no se inician los trabajos de prueba... ya llevamos 10 años en la misma discusión y creo que si hubiesemos empezado un trabajo pensando en nuestra biodiversidad, en nuestros agricultores y en nuestra nación, sin beneficiar ningún interés mezquino , tendríamos la respuesta a la pregunta. 
Yo me pregunto, por qué las transnacionales que venden semillas n o empezaron haciendo pruebas hace varios años???? porque se supone que estas semillas transgénicas no son dañinas..entonces por que no hacer pruebas a gran escala donde podamos monitorear resultados????? 
En fin, veremos quien protege a nuestros agroecosistemas.

----------

